# Odd question. How to make a softer soap think thick paste.



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

I am making "Soap Bait" for a catfish fishing trip this weekend, and i want the soap to be soft and mold-able, without using KOH, i want to do Sodium Hydroxide. How would i go about that? Up the water amount? Lower the lye? do a Very High Superfat around 25-50%? 

I want it to be about the consistency of a thick Dough Or glue paste(like the glue sticks), I also have taken a bunch of rotted Garlic(dont ask lol) And a Container of Chicken Livers and the blood in the container and ran it through a blender, i plan to add that at trace, the goal is a Soap that will stick well on dough hooks and slowly Dissolve releasing blood and liver paste into the water to attract the catfish.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think if you made a small batch and just cut it up right after it was unmolded, then it would be soft enough to run a hook through. I wouldn't change the ratio of water and lye.


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

linn said:


> I would think if you made a small batch and just cut it up right after it was unmolded, then it would be soft enough to run a hook through. I wouldn't change the ratio of water and lye.



Well its gonna be a 9lb batch or at least 9lbs of oil that is. I think i am gonna do a 25% super fat, and make it full water value instead of using DWCP Or maybe just the high super fat % i doubt i will add extra water beause the Liver paste has liquid in it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Vance, go ahead and make your regular soap. When it is unmolded, shred it up then start adding water to it until it is the consistency you need. At least that is how all the catfish soap bait recipes I've seen over the years recommend doing it.

Happy fishing!


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Vance, go ahead and make your regular soap. When it is unmolded, shred it up then start adding water to it until it is the consistency you need. At least that is how all the catfish soap bait recipes I've seen over the years recommend doing it.
> 
> Happy fishing!


Ya im to lazy for all that lol. I do grating of the soap with my laundry soap and its a pain in the neck! But i have found out that between a 25% superfat and the extra water in the blended chicken livers it came out about perfect!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mental note to self: Don't ask Vance for any soap lol


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Mental note to self: Don't ask Vance for any soap lol


Lol unless you wanna go fishing! This stuff is KILLER for big catfish!


But no really most of my soap is unscented lol


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember a recipe for "cream soap" somewhere...googling...

Here's one...Yummy Suds: cream soap tutorial

I "think" I made a batch a long time ago, but I don't recall how it turned out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I use Anise Essential oil in my fish bait soap....and yes, it does work! You just take a chunk of it and stick a treble hook through it. The fish are attracted to the anise smell....blecckkkkk


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> I use Anise Essential oil in my fish bait soap....and yes, it does work! You just take a chunk of it and stick a treble hook through it. The fish are attracted to the anise smell....blecckkkkk



I used Anise Extract, But i also used Garlic, Garlic Powder,blood(from the liver) and Liver(blended till near liquid), and a 25% super fat using "used cooking grease" So hamburger grease,bacon grease, and pretty much any other meat grease that was in the jar. I am hoping that using all 3 of these Known fish attractants will help boost the attraction power. It sure Stinks to high heaven thats for sure! I am thinking when i make it again i will also mix some form of Cheese sauce into the blend, maybe powdered cheese.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Vance71975 said:


> I used Anise Extract, But i also used Garlic, Garlic Powder,blood(from the liver) and Liver(blended till near liquid), and a 25% super fat using "used cooking grease" So hamburger grease,bacon grease, and pretty much any other meat grease that was in the jar. I am hoping that using all 3 of these Known fish attractants will help boost the attraction power. It sure Stinks to high heaven thats for sure! I am thinking when i make it again i will also mix some form of Cheese sauce into the blend, maybe powdered cheese.


Lordy....just reading your recipe makes me want to hurl! LOLOLOLOOL good luck with the fishies!


----------

